# Gullak Chor Shot At Work (i. E, Gurdwara Donation Box Thief Caught On Tape)



## spnadmin (Mar 6, 2010)

*Gullak chor shot at work* 

Gullak chor shot at work, News - Latest - Pune Mirror,Pune Mirror

        CCTV catches thief in action at 2.44 am in  Gurudwara. He enters Gurudwara in the dead of the night, breaks open  donation box and flees with about Rs 3 lakh from Gurunanak Darbar in  Camp. 

                                                      <input id="article" name="article" value="Gullak chor shot at  work" type="hidden">                        *                     By Manoj Bidkar* 
*                   Posted On Thursday, March 04, 2010 at 12:06:54 AM* 

It’s not very often that you find someone breaking into a  place of worship for some quick money. But then, with the money  offerings that pour in it does make a lucrative target for a thief. 

A  thief succumbed to the temptation of easy money at the Gurunanak Darbar  on Wednesday but unluckily for him, he was captured committing the  crime by an omniscient presence — one of eight of the Gurudwara’s CCTV  cameras.

On Wednesday morning, a scene of chaos ensued at the  Gurunanak Darbar Gurudwara situated in Camp when a security guard saw a  man who had masked his face with a cloth jumping over the compound wall.

He  suspected something fishy, but since the Gurudwara was locked, he  informed the manager about the incident. When the manager, Jarneil Singh  Deepak Singh Bolera (47) opened the Gurudwara, he discovered that the  donation box was moved from its usual position, its lock was broken and  the money collected was stolen.

Bolera, a resident of Hadapsar,  lodged a First Information Report (FIR) at the Cantonment Police Station  against the suspect whose antics have been captured clearly by the CCTV  camera installed at the Gurudwara.

Sevak and member of Pune Camp  Sikh Association, Ravi Kochar, said, “We have eight cameras installed  at the Gurudwara. 

At around 3.30 am on Wednesday morning, the  security guard who was on his rounds saw the suspect jumping over the  wall from back entry of the Gurudwara. But before he could react, the  thief fled. 

Then, the security guard informed the manager about  the incident. They found that the suspect had dragged the box a bit and  forced open the lock.”

He further adds, “As the donation box is  nearly 4 to 5 feet long. The donation box is opened on every alternate  Thursday. We were going to open it on February 18 that is this Thursday.  

However, before we could do this the incident took place. I  think the offerings collected might amount to Rs 2 or 3 lakh.”   

Sub-inspector  M K Shaikh who is investigating the case, said, “We are trying to trace  the suspect on the basis of the description given by the security guard  and from the CCTV footage recovered from the Gurudwara. 

The  thief is about 20 or 25 years old and wore a pair of jeans and T-shirt.  We have also recovered a fingerprint from the box.”

[/SIZE]


----------



## ac_marshall (Mar 7, 2010)

Conscience has gone down the drain. I wonder if the conscience even exists these days. This epidemic of stealing the donation from boxes and other valuables in religious institutions only existed in remote Hindu temples in India as per my knowledge. Really sad to know that it has spread to Gurudwaras too. Dastardly men like these have no religion and no ethics. They only deserve to be exterminated like pests.


----------

